# On the fly jackplates



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

*I'm trying to figure out if you use a tiller extension how you could raise it underway? I emailed them but no response.*


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Wonder if they make an extension for the handle??


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks interesting. I agree with the tiller extension it could be interesting. Could help if you were just trying to get off a flat without tearing anything up and then lowered it back down once you got into deeper water.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

They make hydraulic cylinders to do that for you. Looks like it works pretty quick though.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

$500 seems high, for another 250$ I would just buy a normal one.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> $500 seems high, for another 250$ I would just buy a normal one.


That was my thinking as well. I picked up a used atlas micro for 300$. But figure this might be of interest to some guys on here


----------



## B. Gregory (Aug 7, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> $500 seems high, for another 250$ I would just buy a normal one.


I have looked into them for my Towee. What peaks my interest even at 500 is that I would not need to find a spot for hydraulics so as to keep that area clean from clutter. I have a tiller extension as well and that has come to mind.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm seeing $579 plus shipping=$599.46. Neat idea and seems well executed.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

B. Gregory said:


> I have looked into them for my Towee. What peaks my interest even at 500 is that I would not need to find a spot for hydraulics so as to keep that area clean from clutter. I have a tiller extension as well and that has come to mind.


socket,Long 3/8 extension and battery drill or 3/8 ratchet will make you gangster af!by the time you do that though you could just buy electric one,or get really good with your toes


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

I believe I saw the other day where they are working on an electric version as well.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> $500 seems high, for another 250$ I would just buy a normal one.


I bet this weighs less though, and less things to go wrong. Probably be ideal for someone that only uses one sometimes.


----------



## Lemuel (Feb 20, 2021)

Bumping an old thread here, but I figured I would give my input as I purchased one last spring.

An electric or hydraulic plate would be way too heavy for my situation. I also do not have a battery on board. There aren't many options out there for small engines (running a 9.9 yammy 2 stroke) or weight sensitive situations.

The only thing that needs improvement is the set screw for the adjustment handle. It's on a cheap little 90 degree aluminum tab and is about to snap off. The threaded set screw also does not fit in the slots on the handle, so it does "walk" itself down over time. 

It is / was pricey (I think by now they have dropped the price a little). But it was well worth the money for me. My engine was buried on the flat bottom Sturdee. Performance has improved tremendously, it's almost a whole different boat now. Not to mention I can get in shallow water without tilting the engine. 

The address the questions regarding a tiller extension, my boat is small enough that I sit back and get the plate where I want it then move forward. Yea not as convenient as electric or hydraulic, but way better than full manual adjusting.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Lemuel said:


> Bumping an old thread here, but I figured I would give my input as I purchased one last spring.
> 
> An electric or hydraulic plate would be way too heavy for my situation. I also do not have a battery on board. There aren't many options out there for small engines (running a 9.9 yammy 2 stroke) or weight sensitive situations.
> 
> ...


Good input. I was considering one and so was a friend of mine.
Might wait for the improved version...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Spose I should get off my ass and get this thing installed.


----------

